# Is This A Decent Find?



## jack whatley (Nov 21, 2014)

hey everyone I came across this in my loft, It only says Negretti & Zambra on it, Need to know what the model is and a rough price price. Thanks for helping me 
Sorry Pictures are a bit out of focus... Thanks apple


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 21, 2014)

I suppose it would be a good find to someone who was into antique view cameras, I don't know a lot about them. Probably depends on the condition of the bellows etc. I'm not familiar with this brand offhand.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2014)

Probably.

It will be worth a lot more if you're a photographer.  It could be that the universe is trying to tell you to shoot sheet film.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 21, 2014)

I think if it had an era-approriate wooden camera stand to go with it, or even a vintage wooden tripod, it would fetch a good amount as a home decor piece; I would guess that it's worth more as a decoration than as a "shooter", but I am not familiar with the maker. It's possible that the maker was of high repute, and that this is a valuable camera...I have no research to back up my comments, just a personal opinion.


----------



## compur (Nov 22, 2014)

N&Z was an English manufacturer. It appears to be one of their Field Camera models. Can't tell from photos if it accepts sheet film holders or only plates or what size.

Why is the front standard folded down? Or, is it missing? Does it have a lens? Why not show the front of the camera?

Most any large format field camera that accepts standard sheet film holders would have some value if in decent usable condition. Could be worth a few hundred. Maybe more if 8x10 or larger.


----------

